
What it's like to be a statistical super minority in tech - Swizec
https://swizec.com/blog/statistical-minority-tech/swizec/7794
======
whipoodle
> Imagine doing that to a black person. “Dude whaaat you’re black!? I know
> this other black person! Do you know them? Let me go get them, you two can
> talk about being black”

First of all, white people in America do actually do this, and (I'd imagine)
it's as annoying and awful as it sounds. Second of all, it's not a great idea
for white people in America to compare their "suffering" to that of blacks.
African-Americans were enslaved for centuries here, brutalized in every way
you can think of, basically treated as total subhumans until roughly 50 years
ago and sometimes they still are.

So, yes, it's very stupid that people think you know everyone else from
Slovenia. But maybe there is a better way to frame that.

~~~
olleromam91
I think his point is that people in the "progressive world' and tech scene are
routinely being taught (rightly so) to NOT to treat minorities like this. But
annoyingly, the same attitude doesn't exist towards people from Slovenia.

Comparing suffering in general is a terrible practice, as it literally looks
at people as unequal.

~~~
Swizec
I can only speak for my experience, but I’m sure it happens to all micro
minorities. People don’t have those same reservations because their excitement
at your uniqueness overrides their training about minorities.

